# COLOR of Homemade Sausage



## jmo bbq (Jun 3, 2014)

Is there any way to enhance the color of homemade sausage(food coloring), or will this make the finishing product taste different or have a different texture. I am mainly wanting to make some hot links and am wanting them to turn out like my favorite brand(Longhorn). Any suggestions/comments about doing this. Also has anyone heard of this brand and do you have a recipe that might be like it. I like my sausages to be simple. Salt,pepper,garlic,onion,paprika,cayenne, crushed red pepper.


----------



## padronman (Jun 3, 2014)

Food coloring should not affect flavoring or texture at all.  I have seen it added numerous times in recipes.  U could use a natural coloring such as paprika to make it redder or turmeric to give it a yellow tinge.  Just a thought.


----------



## jmo bbq (Jun 3, 2014)

Hey! Thanks for the reply and the info. I had a pretty good feeling it would be alright and a nice tidbit to remember about the turmeric. I did know about the paprika's natural coloring in meat, but it seems like it never gets red enough(for me anyways). I want that bright in your face RED coloring that is a staple in many Hot Links. When I was a kid growing up here in Texas the RED color to sausage was a stop sign to my eyes and my mouth. That is what I looked for before reaching for a hot dog. It sure was a surprise the first time I got one by mistake. Since then my taste buds have changed with age and I absolutely love them. If you can find them(possibly by ordering online) you should really try Longhorn Brand. It has a really nice meaty texture and the heat is really good as well.  I have attached a picture of them.


----------



## padronman (Jun 3, 2014)

I love the red color too.  Just make sure u add enough of the red food coloring or u will have an orange pinkish color.  U may also want to look at Annatto seed.  I have seen this seed cooked in oil and the oil turns a deep deep red.  I believe it is used in tamales.....queen making the MASA.  Not sure what if any flavor profile it has though.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jun 3, 2014)

Red means hot!

The brand of hot links sold around here are about 4" long and bright red, it is just food coloring and heat.

If the red color is what you want, then pour it on.


----------



## jmo bbq (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies men. I will upload some pics of the process when that gets underway. Have a wedding to go to this weekend so it looks like it will have to wait until the next. Still if anyone knows of a good Texas style Hot Link recipe throw it my way. If not, then I guess I'll just wing it. Sometimes winged recipes turn out pretty darn good. Will see what happens.


----------



## padronman (Jun 4, 2014)

Heres one I found that looks interedsting

*Tex's Hot Sausage*

_7-lbs ground pork, coarse grind
1-12oz bottle beer
2-tbsp coarse ground black pepper
2-tbsp crushed red pepper flakes
2-tbsp cayenne
2-tbsp hot Hungarian paprika_
_5-tbsp paprika_
_2-tbsp salt
2-tbsp whole mustard seeds
1/4-cup minced fresh garlic
1 1/2-tbsp garlic powder
1-tsp ground bay leaves
1-tsp whole anise seeds
1-tsp coriander
1-tsp ground thyme_

Mix all the spices and garlic into the beer
Pour the spiced liquid over the meat and mix well
Run meat and spice mixture through the fine plate (optional) and mix again
Stuff into hog casings


----------



## jmo bbq (Jun 4, 2014)

Might have to omit some ingrediants but looks like a good starting point. Thanks fella!


----------



## dennisedward (Jun 20, 2019)

Carotenoids are plant pigments which are responsible for bright red, yellow and orange hues in many fruits and vegetables. These pigments have an important role in plant health. People who eat foods containing carotenoids have protective health benefits as well. Carotenoids can be produced from red pepper, which is dried and then ground. So You can use it for Natural food coloring. Carotenoids gives a orange-red colour to food or beverage.


----------



## DanMcG (Jun 21, 2019)

Looking at the ingredients list of the Longhorn Brand links it says "FD&C RED #51 & 40." 
You can also die the casings before you stuff, but I find that it looks a little odd.


----------



## dward51 (Jun 21, 2019)

The "hot links" I remember that were red like that were dyed casings.  The meat inside was generally normal colored.  I've seen red collagen casings, but I have not seen dyed natural casings.  Nothing better that a split hot link (or red hots as some call them) on a buttermilk biscuit IMO.

Waltons, The Sausagemaker, etc... all have red 30-32mm collagen casings.  That may be what you are looking for (edible casing), and I also found a dyed natural hog casing that DeWired markets under their "Flav-o-fresh" label in "Indian red" and "Hot link red", but the others are in smaller packs for under $15.


----------



## smokininthegarden (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ve never tried dying sausage, but as padronman says above annatto seed
might be helpful for this. It is flavorless and primarily used as a coloring 
agent in Mexican style foods. To use, I would grind some into a powder
using a spice grinder and add to sausage mixture till desired redness is 
obtained.

Cal


----------

